# Tabs for some practicing tech death playing



## Rathmann (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi there

I'm looking to improve my technique and feel for the technical death metal genre. Anyone here who got some good tabs for practicing and learning some stuff from this genre?(both songs and regular practice tabs will do) 

I'm not looking for super advanced stuff or stuff at 580 bpm, I'm just looking to expand my palette, and get some more ideas for writing music.

Cheers


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 10, 2011)

Lash by Lash by Spawn og Possesion


----------



## AySay (Nov 10, 2011)

Learn the Faceless songs "Planetary Duality' "Xenochrist" and "Coldly Calculated Design".

You will know all you need to know. Also, all of Epitaph by Necrophagist.

Both of these have mostly accurate tabs up on ultimate guitar.


----------



## Sikthness (Nov 10, 2011)

AySay said:


> Learn the Faceless songs "Planetary Duality' "Xenochrist" and "Coldly Calculated Design".
> 
> You will know all you need to know. Also, all of Epitaph by Necrophagist.
> 
> Both of these have mostly accurate tabs up on ultimate guitar.


 

This is excellent advice. The Faceless for the most part are tech enough without bein ridiculous, and Necrophagist song difficulties range quite a bit. I'd recommend starting with Diminished to B, as its probably the easiest overall from the album. Also there is the added bonus that almost every one of their riffs are fun and you will most definately get that nice feeling of accomplishment when each on finally clicks. I'd also recommend some Psycroptic for pretty much the same reasons as the others.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Nov 10, 2011)

Go slowly, Don't trempick everything, start slow and use a metronome


I used my 500th post on this.

Don't not heed my words.


----------



## niffnoff (Nov 10, 2011)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Lash by Lash by Spawn of Possesion



 fixed

Not used to your new name stealth


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah sorry, my spelling has been really bad because I post off my phone a lot now.


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 10, 2011)

Rivers of Gore. Go there and don't come out until you are both tech and death. 

Riversofgore.com

And Lash by Lash (well, all SoP) is incredjentstic-ible!


----------



## gorebucket (Nov 11, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> Rivers of Gore. Go there and don't come out until you are both tech and death.
> 
> Riversofgore.com
> 
> And Lash by Lash (well, all SoP) is incredjentstic-ible!


 
I read on Rivers of Gore years ago that a 100% foolproof way of learning tech death is Hammer Smashed Face --> Phobophile --> Frantic Disembowelment --> Stabwound --> Lash by Lash. I started that method, but got distracted and quit before finishing Phobophile.


----------



## Killer64 (Nov 12, 2011)

Newer Cannibal Corpse tabs are highly technical, but two of the most technical death metal bands to my knowledge are Origin and Cryptopsy. Origin tabs will give you great sweeping and flexibility practice, while Cryptopsy is some of the most complicated riffs ive ever seen. Even gave up on a Cryptopsy tab once, and I have been playing songs from Cannibal Corpse`s discography for the past 5 years I am also on the Rivers Of Gore forums, been using that site for years its my favorite tab site. I believe they have the most accurate death metal tabs on the internet.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 12, 2011)

Killer64 said:


> Newer Cannibal Corpse tabs are highly technical, but two of the most technical death metal bands to my knowledge are Origin and Cryptopsy. Origin tabs will give you great sweeping and flexibility practice, while Cryptopsy is some of the most complicated riffs ive ever seen. Even gave up on a Cryptopsy tab once, and I have been playing songs from Cannibal Corpse`s discography for the past 5 years I am also on the Rivers Of Gore forums, been using that site for years its my favorite tab site. I believe they have the most accurate death metal tabs on the internet.



Really? IMO Cryptopsy stuff is _a lot_ easier than anything by Origin, especially the last two albums by Origin.


----------



## Killer64 (Nov 12, 2011)

Some of the newer Cryptopsy stuff, like the last song I attempted by them was Shroud off of "...And Then You`ll Beg". It got to a point where I was in the middle of the tab and didn`t know what I was doing anymore  .I definitely need to go back to get some real practice with Cryptopsy and Origin. I didn`t find Origin all that bad, but then again I can`t find much in tabs on them either...


----------



## Cabinet (Nov 12, 2011)

Diskreet's Spinal Cord Collection


----------

